# HAPPY CHRISTMAS !



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy Christmas and a peaceful, healthy and prosperous New Year to all my forum 'family' and friends - even Jan, who will probably be too p*ssed to read this !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy Holidays Terry and to all the other Forumulites. This is supposedly the very first Xmas card, 1843...




​...the first monarch's card, 1848...




​...and the first presidential card, 1933...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 24, 2017)

A happy Christmas to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2017)

My wishes for you, Great start for Jan, Love for Feb, Peace for March, No worries for April, Fun for May, Joy for June to
Nov, Happiness for Dec, Have a lucky and wonderful New Year 2018

Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry christmas, people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 24, 2017)

Have a great time everyone. For the modellers I hope Santa adds to the stash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy Christmas all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2017)

Vrolijk kerstfeest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas from Oz! 
Be good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jtm55 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas All

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all my forum mates here. Wishing you and yours a healthy and happy 2018!






(Artwork by my daughter who's looking for a job!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2017)

mikewint said:


> View attachment 476904



And in Persian:

سال نو مبارک

Sal -e No Mobarak

Sal = Year

No = New

Mobarak = Happy

Armenian:

Shnorhavor Amanor Yev Surb Tznund

Georgian:

Gilocav Shoba-akhal C’els

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all my forum mates here. Wishing you and yours a healthy and happy 2018!
> 
> View attachment 476905
> 
> ...


Wonderful !!!

I wish she could find a good job ASAP.


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 24, 2017)

It's 00h39 here in France, so *UN JOYEUX NOËL A TOUS *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2017)

le_steph40 said:


> It's 00h39 here in France, so *UN JOYEUX A TOUS *


0315 Here.

Merry X-mass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2017)

Joyeuses fêtes Steph. Tout le meilleur pour vous et les vôtres

و همچنین به شما Artesh (I really hope that's right)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Joyeuses fêtes Steph. Tout le meilleur pour vous et les vôtres
> 
> و همچنین به شما Artesh (I really hope that's right)


Moteshakeram. (Thank you)

For Other Members:

Fubar's phrase is:

Va Hamchenin Be Shoma.

And You too.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2017)

the very best to all for the holiday season. stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to the best bunch of guys I know. I hope your day is filled with laughter, joy, and great food!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas Roland

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas Bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2017)

Vank Cathedral

Vank, Jolfa, Isfahan, Isfahan, Iran

Merry Christmas

---​Իմ ցանկությունները ձեզ համար. Մեկ լուռ գիշեր, ձեր գլխի վերեւում գտնվող փայլուն աստղ, հույսի եւ սիրո օրհնված պարգեւ:

Երջանիկ Սուրբ Ծնունդ ունեք ձեզ համար

Շնորհավոր Սուրբ Ծնունդ, սիրելի

///

Im tsankutyunnery dzez hamar. Mek lurr gisher, dzer glkhi verevum gtnvogh paylun astgh, huysi yev siro orhnvats pargev:

Yerjanik Surb Tsnund unek dzez hamar

Shnorhavor Surb Tsnund, sireli.

///

My wishes for you are: One silent night, a shining star above your head, a blessed gift of hope and love.

Have a blessed Christmas for you

Happy Christmas, dear

P. S: Armenians celebrate new year on the Jan 6th !

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2017)

And my Native Language: Assyrian:






To say to a group of ppl:

Yedokhon Brikha

If you are going to say to a Woman:

Heedaakh Brikha

If you are going to say to a Man:

Heedookh Brikha


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 25, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Merry Christmas Bill.


Thanks and the same to you. Have a joyful day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2017)

Where is 

 Wurger
?

I didn't see him last night !!!

I hope he Is OK !


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all. Hope your day goes well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)

missed the past few days, been busy....so a Belated Merry Christmas to all you Guys the world over, hope it was a good one for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2017)

Same here. Merry Christmas !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## polo1112 (Dec 31, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2017)

A Happy New Year to all !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes ! Best wishes to all and an Happy New Year !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2018)

Best wishes to all for 2018.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

